# Found A New Home



## Ducks2Roses (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all

I'm new to the site and came across it when I was searching for suggestions on why my water tank would let me fill it up. I've browsed a few of the topics and have found this site to be a wealth of information and I look forward to interacting with you all in the future.

I live in Ridgefield Wa, and work in Portland, OR for Freightliner. We have had our Outback for 1 year now and I only wish I had more time to take it out on more trips. We have an Outback 28RSDS and tow with a Dodge Ram 2500 MegaCab, cummins diesel.

Thanks and Go Ducks!!!!

Mike McLaughlin


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site!







Its a wealth of information and someone always has an answer!

Gwen


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike
















Home!! 
We're glad you found us! Nice to see another Dodge Megacab Diesel around here









Happy Camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Ducks2Roses to the Outback Family
Glad you found us









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!

Now start makin' up for lost time... and post often!!!









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you chimed in! Welcome.

Enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so are you coming to the PNW Fall Rally???? say yes! say yes!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

* to the Family!!!!*


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers









Willie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike with a user name like yours you are way more then welcome here! From one Duck fan to another welcome to the Outbackers! There is a PNW Rally up the Gorge at Deschutes State Park coming up, more then welcome to join the crew and initiate your Outback to the Outbackers Rallies. You can find the info right here.

Oh and one last thing, GO DUCKS BEAT MICHIGAN!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

ALLLLLLL RIGHT! ANOTHER DUCK FAN!!!









Welcome to the site.... Left Coaster here too!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Mike!*








Glad to have you aboard!

As Doxie mentioed, we have our fall PNW rally coming up, and would love to meet you!

Signed, another Duck fan!
PDX_Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site....









Do you know how to get a University of Oregon Graduate off your porch?

You pay them for the pizza!!

GO BEAVS


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









I'm sure you already know Outbacks are GREAT!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHHHHHH - thems fightin words OC.....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> GO BEAVS


I bet you are one proud Beaver tonight (what was the score? Oh yeah 34-3) muhahaha
















I could make a joke about Beavers but you know when you have a Beaver with a gay sheep in his truck getting pulled over for a DUI... you don't have to make the stuff up.


----------



## Ducks2Roses (Sep 5, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how to get an OSU Cheer Leader into your dorm room?

Grease her hips and shove like crazy!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

What do you get when you breed a groundhog and an OSU beaver?

Six more weeks of bad football.

It has been observed that placing your OSU Diploma on your automobile dashboard entitles you to use 'handicapped' designated parking. Further, you are hereby advised that it is no longer necessary to kneel when in the presence of University of Oregon students and alumni; a polite courtesy or bow is sufficient.

And gotta get one in on the DAWGS:

Why do Husky football players have such small steering wheels in their cars?

So they can drive with handcuffs on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> GO BEAVS


I bet you are one proud Beaver tonight (what was the score? Oh yeah 34-3) muhahaha
















I could make a joke about Beavers but you know when you have a Beaver with a gay sheep in his truck getting pulled over for a DUI... you don't have to make the stuff up.








[/quote]

I'll just leave you with these two normal UofO fans. I'm guessing they all look/act like this.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....keep 'em comin'! I can't stop laughing.....Oh no! I'm laughing at the Beavers football score









Two Beaver fans were walking through the woods when they came upon a set of tracks. The first Beaver fan said, "Those are deer tracks." The second Beaver fan said, "No. They're too big to be bear tracks. They must be elk tracks." As they were arguing back and forth they got hit by the train.

Go Ducks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> (what was the score? Oh yeah 34-3) muhahaha


How 'bout them Bearcats!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you guy see us win BACK to BACK Baseball National Championships!!!

...the UofO comes out and says they are going to bring back baseball. Uh....whatever!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you guy see us win BACK to BACK Baseball National Championships!!!
> 
> ...the UofO comes out and says they are going to bring back baseball. Uh....whatever!


O.K....O.K.....I'll give you that one







.....and truth be told, my Dad was a Beaver as are both my nieces!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just want to add my welcome to Outbackers.


----------

